# Has anyone purchased from Honcho knife and can you give me feedback in the Masamoto Honkasumi tamash



## martincaters1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I currently own a Masamoto vg 240 and am looking to upgrade. I was told that Masamoto is no longer making the KS line and want to know is the Honkasumi is a step up. I am a professional cook that works 12 hr days.

http://www.hocho-knife.com/masamoto-hon-kasumi-tamashiro-steel-buffalo-tsuba-chef-knife-gyuto-240mm/

Thanks...


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

As far as I see from their website, Masamoto Sōhonten is selling the full KS line. Where did you hear otherwise? In any event, you're talking about moving to a carbon steel knife from a stainless. Before anything else, does that make sense with your professional situation?


----------



## martin gonzalez (Sep 26, 2015)

Chtis,
Mark from chef knives to go told me he had heard they were discontinuing the ks line. Most sites are out of stock as well. i have read some very positive reviews on the KS line and have wantes to phrchase.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@martincaters1 welcome to cheftalk. I don't know if it is a step up or not but that masamoto tamashiro steel is a carbon steel knife. The VG masamoto you are coming from is stainless. Are you intending to switch to carbon? It's easier (faster) to sharpen but then you have to worry about reactivity


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, here's what I know. Masamoto carbon lines are:

HA - honyaki ao (blue)
HS - honyaki shiro (white)
KH - honkasumi 8-layer
KA - honkasumi blue
KS - honkasumi white
KK - kasumi 

I don't understand how they can be getting rid of KS but still selling honkasumi unless it's all blue steel and 8-layer. If it is, I for one would not say it's a step up, because blue is much less fun to sharpen and KS takes an insane edge.

Are you sure your sources aren't confusing Masamoto Sōhonten with Masamoto Tsukiji? Totally different companies.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I just went through the listings on that website you posted. That's the KS line. So don't worry about that end of things. I still worry about reactivity, as Millions and I have both noted. If you do decide to buy a KS wa-gyuto, get a 270: you'll never look back.

Note that this steel can take a hellish polish if you're so inclined.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

What types of upgrades are you looking for relative to your current Masamoto VG? What do you like and want to remain the same?


----------



## Jr Mil (Nov 24, 2017)

So I bought 3 knives from hocho-knife.com with all the positive reviews that I have seen. Sadly I had a very bad experience one of the knife I bought the 210mm glestain had a lot of flaws and factory defects and it was an old stock with 12 dimples on the lower end instead of the new one with 13 they're showing in their photo description. They did offer for a refund provided I send it back but I already paid too much for the duties and tax I declined. To make it short I just threw the knife out of disappointment. I gave a one star on the product review in their site but they are not posting it no wonder they only have the good reviews of their products in their site.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Threw it out? That’s quite a temper tantrum.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

13 dimples or nothing!


----------



## Jr Mil (Nov 24, 2017)

brianshaw said:


> Threw it out? That's quite a temper tantrum.


Haha not really its just hard to look at a knife that is worth usd184 with all that flaws.


----------



## Jr Mil (Nov 24, 2017)

millionsknives said:


> 13 dimples or nothing!


Oh yes indeed


----------

